# Problemi dopo aggiornamento a Gnome 2.28 [Risolto]

## canduc17

Dopo l'aggiornamento, ho riscontrato subito i seguenti problemi:

1 - Appena faccio il login di gdm, i pannelli di gnome (sopra e sotto) non ci sono, per riottenerli devo dare da terminale un "killall gnome-panel"

2 - Il 60 % della cpu è costantemente impegnato dai seguenti 3 processi e non capisco perchè:

```
1892 messageb  20   0 19680 1660  724 R   21  0.1   0:17.55 dbus-daemon        

2390 root      20   0 38064 3060 2376 S   14  0.1   0:11.47 devkit-disks-da    

2233 canduc    20   0 19372 1176  588 R   10  0.1   0:07.87 dbus-daemon 
```

3 - Nautilus non parte e non mi vengono dati messaggi di errore se lo lancio da terminale

Ho gugolato un bel po', ma sembra che sto problema ce l'abbia solo io...come posso indagare secondo voi?

Grazie in anticipo...

----------

## GNUdo

Ho avuto anche io questo problema, ho risolto ricompilando gnome-base/gvfs con USE="-gdu".

Non ricordo però come sono arrivato a questa conclusione..   :Sad: 

Spero di essere stato utile.

----------

## canduc17

Incredibile: ho ricompilato gvfs con -gdu e tutto ha ricominciato a funzionare.

E allora nella guida, dove dice di inserirla se non ti interessa portarti dietro qualche dipendenza? Boh, anche l'automount mi funziona...per adesso lascio tutto così...grazie mille!

P.S.: il tuo nick mi fa spanzare!

----------

## riverdragon

Forse qualcuna delle dipendenze della USE gdu è la colpevole, io (che sono a gnome-2.30) ho tale USE attiva e non ho i problemi che descrivi.

----------

## canduc17

Anch'io avevo pensato di passare al 2.30, ma non essendo ancora in portage avrei dovuto pistolare con gli overlay dei quali non sono un gran fan...

----------

## polslinux

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Forse qualcuna delle dipendenze della USE gdu è la colpevole, io (che sono a gnome-2.30) ho tale USE attiva e non ho i problemi che descrivi.

 

per curiosità, come fai ad essere alla 2.30??

----------

## ago

 *polslinux wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Forse qualcuna delle dipendenze della USE gdu è la colpevole, io (che sono a gnome-2.30) ho tale USE attiva e non ho i problemi che descrivi. 
> 
> per curiosità, come fai ad essere alla 2.30??

 

Lo avrà installato da overlay come ha suggerito canduc.

L'overlay dovrebbe essere gnome

----------

## riverdragon

Precisamente, layman -a gnome; tieni conto che se funzionasse tutto al primo colpo sarebbe già in portage, quindi uomo avvisato mezzo salvato.

----------

## MoonChild

io ho lo stesso problema, risolto compilando con -gdu, la cosa strana e' che pero'

il problema si presentava soltanto lanciando gnome in italiano, in inglese funzionava

tutto bene.

Marco.

----------

